# Fish Trap X4



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Anybody else out there have a X4? I bought mine last winter and I was looking around saturday and noticed all the wear it was showing! It seems like alot of wearing goin on when it is collapsed and in the back of my pick up, the travel cover is a joke to, Im on my second travel tarp because the metal brackets wear holes in the corners, I hope im not the only one with these problems


----------

